# Andersons Spreader Info



## dacoyne

I know only a few people on here have one of these spreaders but I figured it was worth a shot. I am in the middle of rebuilding my spreader. I bought it used and it looks like the previous owner used it to spread salt at some point. The bottom frame assembly is rusted through and the grease zerks are shot. I ordered a new frame for a simple swap out. The disassembly took a total of 30 minutes and was simple except for one hiccup. The very last part I need to remove to get the axle out of the frame. The large gear has what I assume is a hex/allen screw that goes straight through to the other side and is hollow. I have just about every size allen key and nothing fits. Heck I cant even tell if it is a allen screw or just a metal pin holding it secure. It wont hammer out so I dont think its a pin but its covered in grease and hard to see it fully.

Has anyone had to remove this gear before and if so how did you do it? What size allen wrench do I need etc..? I thought about drilling it out but want to leave that as a last resort.

Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## SGrabs33

I do not own this spreader. But it looks like a pin that needs punched out to me.

Unfortunately it doesn't look like they go to that level of detail in the manual.


----------



## TulsaFan

dacoyne said:


> I know only a few people on here have one of these spreaders but I figured it was worth a shot. I am in the middle of rebuilding my spreader. I bought it used and it looks like the previous owner used it to spread salt at some point. The bottom frame assembly is rusted through and the grease zerks are shot. I ordered a new frame for a simple swap out. The disassembly took a total of 30 minutes and was simple except for one hiccup. The very last part I need to remove to get the axle out of the frame. The large gear has what I assume is a hex/allen screw that goes straight through to the other side and is hollow. I have just about every size allen key and nothing fits. Heck I cant even tell if it is a allen screw or just a metal pin holding it secure. It wont hammer out so I dont think its a pin but its covered in grease and hard to see it fully.
> 
> Has anyone had to remove this gear before and if so how did you do it? What size allen wrench do I need etc..? I thought about drilling it out but want to leave that as a last resort.
> 
> Any help would be appreciated!


I will take a look at my spreader tomorrow....sorry for the delay! Perhaps, @silvercymbal can answer it tonight?


----------



## dacoyne

SGrabs33 said:


> I do not own this spreader. But it looks like a pin that needs punched out to me.
> 
> Unfortunately it doesn't look like they go to that level of detail in the manual.


Yea, I have the manual which I used for ordering parts. That pin is not even listed in there. I'm gonna call them tomorrow if no-one chimes in and ask about it. Their customer service is pretty good. But I think you might be right


----------



## dacoyne

TulsaFan said:


> dacoyne said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know only a few people on here have one of these spreaders but I figured it was worth a shot. I am in the middle of rebuilding my spreader. I bought it used and it looks like the previous owner used it to spread salt at some point. The bottom frame assembly is rusted through and the grease zerks are shot. I ordered a new frame for a simple swap out. The disassembly took a total of 30 minutes and was simple except for one hiccup. The very last part I need to remove to get the axle out of the frame. The large gear has what I assume is a hex/allen screw that goes straight through to the other side and is hollow. I have just about every size allen key and nothing fits. Heck I cant even tell if it is a allen screw or just a metal pin holding it secure. It wont hammer out so I dont think its a pin but its covered in grease and hard to see it fully.
> 
> Has anyone had to remove this gear before and if so how did you do it? What size allen wrench do I need etc..? I thought about drilling it out but want to leave that as a last resort.
> 
> Any help would be appreciated!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will take a look at my spreader tomorrow....sorry for the delay! Perhaps, @silvercymbal can answer it tonight?
Click to expand...

That would be great let me know what you think


----------



## TulsaFan

dacoyne said:


>


Wife decided to take a shower. So, I sneaked into the garage. It appears to me from my unit that @SGrabs33 is the winner!!! :thumbup: It looks like a roller pin.


----------



## dacoyne

TulsaFan said:


> dacoyne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wife decided to take a shower. So, I sneaked into the garage. It appears to me from my unit that @SGrabs33 is the winner!!! :thumbup: It looks like a roller pin.
Click to expand...

Much appreciated, thanks for the confirmation. I'll try pounding it out after work and report back


----------



## dacoyne

You guys nailed it. Took some doing but it came out. Thanks again, putting everything back together now on the new frame.


----------



## SGrabs33

dacoyne said:


> You guys nailed it. Took some doing but it came out. Thanks again, putting everything back together now on the new frame.


Nice! I'm sure it took some good wacks!


----------



## TulsaFan

Let's see some pictures when you have it reassembled!


----------



## dacoyne

TulsaFan said:


> Let's see some pictures when you have it reassembled!


I picked up this spreader in the fall from a commercial outfit that closed for 60$. Its been used heavily but everything worked on it and I decided to overhaul some parts as they are pretty cheap from The Andersons.

New:
Handle grips
Lower frame assembly
3rd hole shutoff cable
Calibration key (was missing)
Hopper screen (was missing)
Rate control plate
Agitator pin

It still needs a good wash but I am excited to use it. All in for 150$ on this spreader. I plan on overseeding my yard and my neighbors yard this week.


----------



## TulsaFan

For only a $150 investment, it has to feel good to know you have the last/best spreader you will ever need. :thumbup:

I am super jealous of your stainless steel frame!!!


----------



## dacoyne

Just an update for everyone that helped me with this project. The spreader is working flawlessly, looks great and I have used it on a few lawns multiple times in the last 2 weeks. Thanks guys, love this place and its members.


----------



## TulsaFan

I asked @dacoyne to rename his thread so we would have an Andersons thread to pin in the equipment section.











This is @silvercymbal's video:


----------



## dacoyne

I work at a country club on weekends doing a greens mowing route and various other tasks. The club has 6 broadcast spreaders and they are all Anderson SR2000's, the pros know!


----------



## silvercymbal

You got a great deal on that spreader. Might be hard to believe but that's how mine looked when I got it. I washed it using the same technique that I used in the Toro Reel mower restoration video I did. Parts are VERY inexpensive compared to the price of the spreader. I ordered quite a few to fix worn items and hope to have it for many years. Great work finding another one of these Rolls Royces!


----------



## cnet24

I found one of these that looks to be the same but branded Scott's instead of The Anderson's. Does anyone know of the quality is comparable between the two?


----------



## The Anti-Rebel

I believe andersons bought the spreader design from scotts years ago. Its really the same spreader. If the price is right, I'd buy it.


----------



## cnet24

I've been wanting to upgrade my spreader game for quite some time now but have been waiting for a good deal to pop up. A Scott's SR2000 popped up on Craigslist today and I was able to purchase it for $150.





I am very impressed with this thing and can't wait to get it calibrated. A couple of things I noticed right off the bat that will require some TLC but nothing I'm worried about.

The auxiliary shut-off seems to be rusted in the open position and I can't get it to budge. Is this something maybe some WD-40 can take care of or do I need to order a replacement?



The main on/off lever has some give in it, so I'll probably let it ride for now.



The pin in the hopper seems to be a replacement. It's pretty short so I'll see how it does spreading product. Might need to replace that as well but that's an easy fix. I will need to order a replacement screen as the owner did not have it.



There are some rusted zerks I need to probably replace. The gear drive system is a little gunky but I am about to give it a good pressure wash and see if I can clean that off. I would like to also purchase the gear plates to protect this part of the spreader as well.



Not sure if the tires are original, but in great shape and just need some air.



My wishlist right now includes replacing the auxiliary control (or somehow finding a way to get it to budge), buying a screen for the hopper, as well as purchasing the gear drive protector piece. @silvercymbal I'm hoping you might be able to share your parts contact, as well as the part numbers you purchased? Your video really helped sway my decision in buying this.

All in all, a great upgrade and can't wait to begin using it :thumbup:


----------



## TulsaFan

cnet24 said:


> The auxiliary shut-off seems to be rusted in the open position and I can't get it to budge. Is this something maybe some WD-40 can take care of or do I need to order a replacement?


I would use some PB Blaster on it multiple times.

Regarding the Hopper Screen, the replacements are made of plastic and are $7.

Andersons parts are sold by Earthway: 800.294.0671


----------



## cnet24

@TulsaFan thanks. I found the manual from an earlier post and called today and ordered many new parts listed in my op.


----------



## cnet24

@dacoyne I'm about to embark on my rebuild project today and had a quick question- why exactly did you use to remove that roller pin? After removal, does it allow you to access and replace the gear carrier and pinion gear (this is what I am after)?

Also- any idea what size zerks are in the main axle? Mine are rusted and I'd like to replace as well.


----------



## dacoyne

I don't know what size the zerks are but they are the same size as on my Greensmaster so I guess "standard"? Mine were all rusted out also along with part of the frame so elected to replace the whole lower frame assembly. I ordered it from the Anderson's and I think I paid 70$ for it.

To bang out the pin I used an Allen key that was smaller than the hole and sat on top of the roller pin. I didn't want to use anything that could slip inside the roller pin and deform it so that it would be hard to get back in. Once it's out the gear can be slid off of the axle assuming you have the wheels off. The whole spreader comes apart very easily as every part can be replaced. I just got stuck at the roller pin, I didn't know it had to be banged out because mine was covered in grease and I couldn't see what I was dealing with. Good luck, let me know if you have any questions. All parts can be ordered here
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sou...Vaw1CNdnHJFheIARpwIhjwcWD&cshid=1557599075673


----------



## cnet24

@dacoyne thanks! I do have two quick questions for you or anyone following this thread.

1) Can someone take a picture of where the auxiliary shut off cable terminates and attaches to the metal sliding piece? Specifically where the cable passes through the metal piece that holds it in place (with the screw and nut). I replaced it today and it is working great but the fit was a little off and I had nothing to reference.

2) Can someone take a picture of where the main operating lever attaches to the spreader? From what I can tell it should be a screw, washer, and nut. Mine is attached by a pin and there is a lot of play in the lever. I'm going to be replacing this piece as well and want to re-attach it correctly.

I appreciate the help! And I'm sure this won't be my last question on this rebuild.


----------



## TulsaFan

cnet24 said:


> @dacoyne thanks! I do have two quick questions for you or anyone following this thread.
> 
> 1) Can someone take a picture of where the auxiliary shut off cable terminates and attaches to the metal sliding piece? Specifically where the cable passes through the metal piece that holds it in place (with the screw and nut). I replaced it today and it is working great but the fit was a little off and I had nothing to reference.
> 
> 2) Can someone take a picture of where the main operating lever attaches to the spreader? From what I can tell it should be a screw, washer, and nut. Mine is attached by a pin and there is a lot of play in the lever. I'm going to be replacing this piece as well and want to re-attach it correctly.
> 
> I appreciate the help! And I'm sure this won't be my last question on this rebuild.


This is the best I can do at 10pm with the vehicles in the garage and no real access to the spreader.


----------



## TulsaFan




----------



## cnet24

Thanks @TulsaFan. Glad to see you recovered from those Cinco Beers :lol:

I had to improvise a little bit on my auxiliary install, but it works perfectly. The replacement cord I ordered came with a new sleeve and the fit wasn't perfect, but I was able to get everything screwed down good enough to work. It looks like the newer spreaders have a better design for this fit, but at the end of the day, if it works it works :thumbup:





I've been taking an inventory of what is needed to replace the gears, and the closer I look at the spreader the more parts I feel I need to replace if I am already going to have this apart. I'll probably end up ordering the ring gear as there is a little slipping with the gears right now, I'm already planning to replace the gear carrier and pinion gear and have those parts. I also noticed the axle bearings are a little worn and I'll probably order those as well.

One thing that caught my attention while looking at the spreader today is that one of the wheels has some "play" in it. The picture below is the most extreme I can get it and it doesn't fit as snug as the other wheel does. The wheel looks normal when looking at the spreader, but I'm wondering if there is a spacer missing or some other part?



I've totally hijacked this thread (and apologize)! But this has been a fun project so far and appreciate everyone's feedback.

Edit: @TulsaFan can you give a little more detail on the main lever attachment? The part circled below is the piece I'm trying to replace, and I'm trying to determine if I can get it from a local hardware store or if it is a specialized piece that I will have to do without.


----------



## TulsaFan




----------



## Butter

I bought this off Craigslist today for $10!
It might be the same one I passed on this winter for $150. I'm super excited about it!
It seems to be in decent shape. The only thing I can find wrong with it is the auxiliary shut off is gone. The cable is there but doesn't attach to anything and I don't see where it's supposed to attach. Anyone have a good picture of the shut off?


----------



## silvercymbal

An Accupro SR2000 for $10 is like hitting the lottery! Congratulations. I am a huge fan of the Andersons and this spreader is amazing. I have a video review on my channel about this one it might have a shot of the cable but if you call Earthway who handles the parts for this model they can get you a parts diagram and help you out with it. Congrats again, you will love it.


----------



## Butter

@silvercymbal 
Thanks! I've wanted one for awhile but knew it would never be in the budget. Lottery wins or even great deals just never work out for me. Until today!


----------



## TulsaFan

Butter said:


> I bought this off Craigslist today for $10!
> It might be the same one I passed on this winter for $150. I'm super excited about it!
> It seems to be in decent shape. The only thing I can find wrong with it is the auxiliary shut off is gone. The cable is there but doesn't attach to anything and I don't see where it's supposed to attach. Anyone have a good picture of the shut off?


----------



## cnet24

$10?!? Nice, congrats.


----------



## Butter

@cnet24 Thanks! I'm super stoked about it!
@TulsaFan Thanks for the pics. They were helpful.
The third hole(auxiliary) shutoff plate is missing. I'm not sure how it is supposed to work. Does the auxiliary shutoff plate go on top or bottom of the main shutoff plate? What retains it? Friction or the cable or something else?
Thanks,
Butter


----------



## TulsaFan

Butter said:


> @cnet24 Thanks! I'm super stoked about it!
> @TulsaFan Thanks for the pics. They were helpful.
> The third hole(auxiliary) shutoff plate is missing. I'm not sure how it is supposed to work. Does the auxiliary shutoff plate go on top or bottom of the main shutoff plate? What retains it? Friction or the cable or something else?
> Thanks,
> Butter


----------



## Butter

So the auxiliary shutoff uses the bracket on the left. What is the bracket on the right?


Thanks in advance
Butter


----------



## Babaganoosh

Those roll pins should be removed with the appropriate sized punch. They have tension on them and best practices is to always replace with a new roll pin after removal. They are tapered on one end for easier installation.


----------



## dacoyne

Butter said:


> So the auxiliary shutoff uses the bracket on the left. What is the bracket on the right?
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance
> Butter


You got me what that bracket is for. On the Andersons parts diagram there is nothing that connects to it, maybe its for an add on accessory? Anyway, the parts you are missing are labeled 36 and 39. I would swap out the auxiliary shutoff cable while youre at it (38).

Give them a call, they are very helpful and the part prices are very reasonable. If you ordered those three parts I dont think it should cost anymore than 25$ with shipping. 35$ all in for a unit that is 100% id say you did really well. Welcome to the club!

https://assets.andersonsplantnutrient.com/pdf/ASP8091_Anderson_SR2000_PartsList_10112017.pdf


----------



## TulsaFan

Butter said:


> So the auxiliary shutoff uses the bracket on the left. What is the bracket on the right?
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance
> Butter


Mine doesn't have it...


----------



## Butter

Thanks guys!
I emailed about parts this week. Parts are cheap for these.
I gotta say, even though I haven't used it, this spreader has become my favorite piece of equipment! There is just something special about these things! I really can't wait to use it.
Thanks again for everyone's help. I'm glad to be in the club.
Butter


----------



## jhayestlf

All,

I joined the Scott's (aka Anderson SR2000) club a couple of weeks ago. I ran into some issue but nothing major. I have one issue that I'm trying to overcome and it's the Shutoff Plate Retainer/Shutoff Plate Base. I can't seem to get 6 Shutoff Plate Retainer/Shutoff Plate Base 792002 close completely. I didn't purchase 30 Main Shutoff Lever 790215, 32 Main Shutoff Control Rod 790250 or 12 *Pivot Lever/Main Shutoff Plate Assembly 790266. Item 30 & 32 look rusty but still usable imo.

Below are the parts that I order and arrived Friday and installed them over the weekend.
3 *Helical Cone Assembly 780945
8 *Rate Control Housing 790321
9 *Rate Control Rod Assembly 790395 (Ended up not using)
10 *Rate Control Knob/Washer 792003
11 *Rate Control Plate 790330
14 Agitator Pin 780100
20 Ring Gear 780121
21 Gearbox Cover Half (set of 2) 780110
33 Hopper Screen 790141
34 Hopper Screen Clip (set of 2) 780440
35 Hopper Cover 790161
36 Auxiliary Shutoff Plate 780220
37 Auxiliary Shutoff Cable Bracket 790550
38 Auxiliary Shutoff Control Cable 790490
39 Auxiliary Shutoff Clamp 790560
45 Calibration Key (see calibration instructions) 791082

Any feedback would be greatly appreciated. See pics below.


----------



## Butter

@jhayestlf I'm not sure about the shutoff but welcome to the club!


----------



## bmitch05

I joined the SR 2000 club this week. As I was leaving the office I noticed this abandoned by the dumpster along with some other equipment. Naturally I loaded the spreader up and brought it home. To my surprise everything works overall, the auxiliary cord looks like it will need to be replaced, new handles, and the screen is missing. The orange wheels are pretty faded. Have any one you ever painted them? If so which paint have you used.


----------



## TulsaFan

bmitch05 said:


> I joined the SR 2000 club this week. As I was leaving the office I noticed this abandoned by the dumpster along with some other equipment. Naturally I loaded the spreader up and brought it home. To my surprise everything works overall, the auxiliary cord looks like it will need to be replaced, new handles, and the screen is missing. The orange wheels are pretty faded. Have any one you ever painted them? If so which paint have you used.


Congrats! Would you post a photo?


----------



## bmitch05

My previous attempt didn't work apparently.


----------



## Coleman2084

Did you find everything you were looking for?


----------



## Butter

I used my Anderson's spreader for the first time yesterday. I gotta say this thing is awesome! It is very smooth and spreads fert evenly. Previously I've used good Lesco spreaders and crappy cheap ones. The SR2000 seems a lot more accurate than the Lesco and a lot smoother. 
I do have some questions about the cone.
Most fertilizer bags do not list the cone setting. Is there somewhere to get this information?
What cone setting do I use for regular, run of the mill, fert?
What is the default cone setting, starting point?
What cone setting do you use? Do you set it and leave it? Are you constantly adjusting it for different fertilizer or different applications? 
Again this thing is awesome! An absolute pleasure to operate!


----------



## TulsaFan

Butter said:


> I used my Anderson's spreader for the first time yesterday. I gotta say this thing is awesome! It is very smooth and spreads fert evenly. Previously I've used good Lesco spreaders and crappy cheap ones. The SR2000 seems a lot more accurate than the Lesco and a lot smoother.
> I do have some questions about the cone.
> Most fertilizer bags do not list the cone setting. Is there somewhere to get this information?
> What cone setting do I use for regular, run of the mill, fert?
> What is the default cone setting, starting point?
> What cone setting do you use? Do you set it and leave it? Are you constantly adjusting it for different fertilizer or different applications?
> Again this thing is awesome! An absolute pleasure to operate!


I talked to my Andersons rep, quoted an Andersons video, and a few other sources...

Andersons helical cone technology is used for a superior spread pattern. Having an accurate spread pattern is vital to insure you do not over apply product which wastes money and may potentially harm the environment.



Adjusting the spreader's helical cone will adjust the product placement on the impeller allowing for the fertilizer particles specific size *and* density to be accounted for in the spread pattern. Larger and heavier granules are placed closer toward the center of the impeller while the smaller and lighter granules are placed closer to the outer edge. The helical cone adjustment insures even spreading of all available fertilizer SGN sizes.



*The average helical cone setting for standard size particle is 5.* (Smaller the SGN the higher the cone number.)


Andersons Goosegrass Crabgrass Control: Cone setting #9 for SGN 80​Milorganite Classic: Cone setting #5 for SGN 160​Andersons Humic DG: Cone setting #3 for SGN 240​*
Size Guide Number (SGN):* 
SGN is defined as the average particle diameter of the granules in milometers (mm) multiplied by 100.

*SGN 80 - 100:* 
Typically used on Golf Greens and very low cut sportsturf. Always produced as a homogeneous particle. The highest particle per square inch (PPSI) at 70-70 PPSI.

*SGN 125 - 150: *
Typically used on golf tees and fairways, low cut sportsturf and sometimes in combination fertilizer/herbicide products. Often produced as a homogeneous particle but can be produced as a blend. Particle per square inch (PPSI) at 15-25 PPSI.

*SGN 200+: *
Typically used for landscape turf, golf rough and other standard cut turf. Always produced as a blended product. The lowest particle per square inch (PPSI) at less than 10 PPSI.

Hopefully, this helps.


----------



## Butter

@TulsaFan Awesome! Thanks!


----------



## bmitch05

@TulsaFan how difficult would it be to replace the cone dial on these units? One of the parts that I would like to order for my spreader is the broken dial. The numbers are printed on a strip of nylon that surrounds the plastic. I checked out the parts list and it looks like I may have to replace the shutoff plate retainer and the shutoff plate base in order to do this.

I've used the spreader a few times since bringing it home and I agree its a pleasure to operate, the broken cone dial does not affect the use of the unit but would like to restore the spreader over the winter.

Aside from that I plan on ordering a new gear box cover, hopper screen, hand grips, and an auxiliary shutoff cable. Aside form that its in very good shape!


----------



## TulsaFan

They come disassembled. So, it should be fairly easy with the instructions.

However, I bought mine used. So, maybe someone else can confirm?


----------



## Mystery_bay

Drove 2-1/2hrs yesterday to buy this spreader from an old boy from Kentucky... old Scott's sr2000. He wanted $80, we settled on $60... just needed a good cleaning, tightened everything up, greased the zircs, and tweaked it a bit... it's ready to roll!! (Selling my cheaply EARTHWAY and Scott's spreaders to pay for it! 😂)


----------



## Mystery_bay

Mystery_bay said:


> Drove 2-1/2hrs yesterday to buy this spreader from a nice old guy in Kentucky... old Scott's sr2000. He wanted $80, we settled on $60... just needed a good cleaning, tightened everything up, greased the zircs, and tweaked it a bit... it's ready to roll!! (Selling my "cheap" EARTHWAY and Scott's spreaders to pay for it! 😂)


----------



## TulsaFan

Mystery_bay said:


> Drove 2-1/2hrs yesterday to buy this spreader from an old boy from Kentucky... old Scott's sr2000. He wanted $80, we settled on $60... just needed a good cleaning, tightened everything up, greased the zircs, and tweaked it a bit... it's ready to roll!! (Selling my cheaply EARTHWAY and Scott's spreaders to pay for it! 😂)


Congrats on an awesome price! :thumbup: I paid more than that just to add the side deflector kit. :shock:

I used mine today to spread some Dylox 6.2...I absolutely love the spreader!


----------



## Butter

@Mystery_bay Awesome! Welcome to the club. You're gonna love it. Mine is, hands down, my most prized lawn possession.


----------



## TulsaFan

@Ware posted this photo yesterday on another thread regarding this years GIE+Expo. :shock:


----------



## Ware

TulsaFan said:


> Ware posted this photo yesterday on another thread regarding this years GIE+Expo. :shock:


80lb capacity. The single impeller one is 50lb, right?


----------



## TulsaFan

Ware said:


> TulsaFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ware posted this photo yesterday on another thread regarding this years GIE+Expo. :shock:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 80lb capacity. The single impeller one is 50lb, right?
Click to expand...

Most online sites says, "Large Capacity".

PEStrong.com states it has a 55 lb. hopper.

You should ask the Anderson guys for confirmation.


----------



## Prospect

cnet24 said:


> I've been wanting to upgrade my spreader game for quite some time now but have been waiting for a good deal to pop up. A Scott's SR2000 popped up on Craigslist today and I was able to purchase it for $150.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am very impressed with this thing and can't wait to get it calibrated. A couple of things I noticed right off the bat that will require some TLC but nothing I'm worried about.
> 
> The auxiliary shut-off seems to be rusted in the open position and I can't get it to budge. Is this something maybe some WD-40 can take care of or do I need to order a replacement?
> 
> 
> 
> The main on/off lever has some give in it, so I'll probably let it ride for now.
> 
> 
> 
> The pin in the hopper seems to be a replacement. It's pretty short so I'll see how it does spreading product. Might need to replace that as well but that's an easy fix. I will need to order a replacement screen as the owner did not have it.
> 
> 
> 
> There are some rusted zerks I need to probably replace. The gear drive system is a little gunky but I am about to give it a good pressure wash and see if I can clean that off. I would like to also purchase the gear plates to protect this part of the spreader as well.
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure if the tires are original, but in great shape and just need some air.
> 
> 
> 
> My wishlist right now includes replacing the auxiliary control (or somehow finding a way to get it to budge), buying a screen for the hopper, as well as purchasing the gear drive protector piece. @silvercymbal I'm hoping you might be able to share your parts contact, as well as the part numbers you purchased? Your video really helped sway my decision in buying this.
> 
> All in all, a great upgrade and can't wait to begin using it :thumbup:


I just picked up one of these Scott's beauties today $40. Working another deal for another one for $30. The one I picked up today has rusted zerk fittings like yours. Where did you end up getting the replacements and what size are they? I'm pretty jacked about this spreader. You know quality when you can see and feel it. I will post photos of this bad boy soon. Thanks for the help


----------



## Green

I would definitely take a used one in pretty good shape for under $100! Hopefully I find one someday.

The parts list is helpful.


----------



## Prospect

Green said:


> I would definitely take a used one in pretty good shape for under $100! Hopefully I find one someday.
> 
> The parts list is helpful.


Maybe I can't find it but I don't see zerks on the parts list.
I do know I need a new auxiliary cable
Knob for adjusting 
Grate and brackets 
Rain cover
Probably will put new grips on it 
I put chrome caps on the tires after I tire blacked the sidewalls inside and out


----------



## cnet24

@Prospect I never got around to that. I was able to get it into great shape and working great without that, let me know if you find a source.


----------



## Prospect

Here are a couple before and after wash shots of my $40 Spreader. I ordered parts yesterday, Grate, auxiliary cable, Cover, agitator, grips, rate control knob etc.. $90, $24 of which is shipping. All in for $130. Great Deal for a $850 plus Stainless Steel spreader. Zircs are all rusty but still accept grease


----------



## Mets367

So here is my new addition. Picked it up on Sunday. Had to drive 3:30 hrs each way but so worth it... $50! Fully functional after cleaning and lubing it a bit. Need gear covers, grips, grate and rain cover but that's it. Happy owner.


----------



## Mets367

Only thing that is baffling me is the drywall screw holding the main gear... Probably will have to remove and reset with a new rolling pin.


----------



## Butter

@Mets367 Awesome! You will love that spreader!


----------



## Mets367

@Butter I am positive that I will get great use out of this spreader. Kinda sad that the reconditioning only took me a couple of hours at the most. Good thing I have another Scotts 2000SR I'm picking up at the end of the month that most likely will require more time and parts. Also a steal for $50. 😁

Nice thing I found on the bottom of my current spreader above was a "birthday" stamp of 03-12-99. So this baby is more than 20 years old.


----------



## bmitch05

@Mets367 Where did you find the date code? I don't see one on mine.


----------



## Stuofsci02

Did you say you drove 7 hrs total to pick that up?


----------



## Mets367

@bmitch05 I found it on the underside of the hopper on the left side when spreader is upright...


----------



## Mets367

Thank you @TulsaFan for sending me to Harbor Freight. Used a slightly longer roller pin than needed but it worked. No give in the axle and gear anymore.

And, yes, @Stuofsci02 , 7 hours including a pit stop at a gas Station!


----------



## Butter

I found a date stamped in mine as well.


----------



## TulsaFan

Butter said:


> I found a date stamped in mine as well.


Funny how we all had to look! :lol:


----------



## silvercymbal

Mets367 said:


> So here is my new addition. Picked it up on Sunday. Had to drive 3:30 hrs each way but so worth it... $50! Fully functional after cleaning and lubing it a bit. Need gear covers, grips, grate and rain cover but that's it. Happy owner.


Wow you got an amazing deal. What happens is they fall into hands that only see the Scotts name and think it's a $30 spreader. You are very lucky to have found that one. I love mine and I got it used, it was not nearly as nice as yours when I first got it. Have fun, it's the best spreader ever made.


----------



## Mets367

And here is number two! A genuine turd... I'm gonna have fun getting this one back in shape. Needs a lot! Wheels, axle, gears, grips third hole shut off cable side flap cable. Just for starters. Yay!


----------



## bmitch05

@Prospect What type of grease did you use? I am in the midst of a rebuild with my SR2000 and I noticed that the manual doesn't specify what type of grease is recommended in the maintenance section.


----------



## Prospect

bmitch05 said:


> @Prospect What type of grease did you use? I am in the midst of a rebuild with my SR2000 and I noticed that the manual doesn't specify what type of grease is recommended in the maintenance section.


I used this on the spreader and my toro greensmaster


----------



## Mets367

Anybody had any luck putting inner tubes in the tires? Found some that might fit on Amazon but not sure about the valve fitting where it sits in the rim.


----------



## bmitch05

@Mets367 I am in the same boat, was looking at tubes because I have 1 tire that keeps losing air. I am going to try Slime first to see if that fixes the leak. It's a very slow leak and I cant find any air coming out of the tire with the soap test.


----------



## Mets367

And the turd has been polished! It's up for sale in the Marketplace section of this forum. Contact me if you are interested.


----------



## bmitch05

@Mets367 Looks great!! Mine turned out pretty good too, just don't have any pictures of it to show off.


----------



## TulsaFan

I switched out the enamel frame on my Andersons today to the stainless steel version.





The frame doesn't come with any hardware. This was what I used:

(3) 10-24 x 5/8" round head bolt (I used 1/2")	Stainless Steel (Helical Cone Retainer Bolts)
(4) 1/4"-20 x 2" round head bolt Stainless Steel (Hopper attaches to Rest) 
(4) 1/4"-20 x 2.5" round head bolt Stainless Steel (Rest attaches to Frame) 
(4) 1/4"-20 x 1.5" carriage bolt Stainless Steel (Handle attaches to Rest) 
(12) nylon lock nuts 1/4"-20 Stainless Steel

I added a side deflector and stainless steel frame after I bought my spreader used. So far, I have $177.25 total in this spreader other than the gas required to pick it up 60 miles away. (How? I removed the enamel frame off of my unit and placed it on a unit that I sold to cover my overall costs.)


----------



## OCDTurf77

Looking to replace the operating handle on my older model SR 2000 spreader. Any ideas on what type of fastener this is or a good alternative? Was thinking a shoulder bolt washers and a nut?


----------



## bmitch05

I think I installed my side deflector control rod wrong when I took my spreader apart. Can someone upload a photo of what their's looks like please??


----------



## TulsaFan




----------



## cnet24

What is everyone doing to find the appropriate spreader/cone setting for different products? Right now I'm just googling to find settings. Does anyone have a resource that shows settings for common products?


----------



## Kellen

bmitch05 said:


> @Mets367 I am in the same boat, was looking at tubes because I have 1 tire that keeps losing air. I am going to try Slime first to see if that fixes the leak. It's a very slow leak and I cant find any air coming out of the tire with the soap test.


What ended up coming from this? I just got one of these, tires were flat and after getting the beads to seal, one of the wheels has a leak from the valve stem. I can't for the life of me get that valve stem to seal.


----------



## TulsaFan

Ever since @Ware posted a photo from this years GIE+Expo, I have been curious as to the price of the new Andersons DI2020.

Well, Reinders now has it listed for $1,258.60!!! :shock:


----------



## Johnl445

Does anyone have a settings chart that shows a breakdown of the k/1000 for each individual letter on the Adjustable slide bar


----------



## Batsonbe

Johnl445 said:


> Does anyone have a settings chart that shows a breakdown of the k/1000 for each individual letter on the Adjustable slide bar


Varies per product because of granular size. Trial and error is the only way to know


----------



## cnet24

Curious to see if anyone is experiencing issues spreading Carbon-X in this spreader. The past few times I feel that my "flow rate" of product out of the spreader to the impeller slows down over time despite keeping my walking pace the same. I can also visually see the output over time get less and less. I feel that the agitator pen is crushing much of the fertilizer into a powder form and clogging some of the holes. I can feel the agitator almost grinding away at the fertilizer while I walk. This results in pretty significant less product spread over my yard compared to my targeted rate as the flow of product is slowing over time.


----------



## TulsaFan

cnet24 said:


> Curious to see if anyone is experiencing issues spreading Carbon-X in this spreader. The past few times I feel that my "flow rate" of product out of the spreader to the impeller slows down over time despite keeping my walking pace the same. I can also visually see the output over time get less and less. I feel that the agitator pen is crushing much of the fertilizer into a powder form and clogging some of the holes. I can feel the agitator almost grinding away at the fertilizer while I walk. This results in pretty significant less product spread over my yard compared to my targeted rate as the flow of product is slowing over time.


Regarding Carbon X, I bought into a pallet split by some Oklahomans. I never noticed anything different when using my Andersons. However, I doubt there was a consistant sgn for the product.

Others may have had great success with it. However, I personally will not buy it again. The lawn did not show the kind of results I expected from it.

I used greens grade Milorganite on Monday. Next month, I will use some left over Carbon X and report back to you.


----------



## Butter

@cnet24 I have been using original Carbon X that I bought last year in my Andersons spreader. I have not noticed the problems you mention but maybe I haven't paid that close attention. I used the suggested spreader setting and it was very close to right on. I will also agree with @TulsaFan that I probably won't buy anymore.


----------



## uts

Good morning everyone,

Lucky enough to find this one near me (read 2h drive) and picked it up last night.

All seems to be working well and it seems to only have minimal rust at some points. Does need a good wash which i will do tonight.

What does everyone use to clean these especially the grease?


----------



## Butter

@uts Great find! Welcome to the club! I've said it before and I'll say it again, these spreaders are an absolute joy to use. Mine is my most valued piece of lawn equipment. You're gonna love it. 
As far as cleaning I just hose mine off and dry it with a blower.


----------



## uts

Butter said:


> @uts Great find! Welcome to the club! I've said it before and I'll say it again, these spreaders are an absolute joy to use. Mine is my most valued piece of lawn equipment. You're gonna love it.
> As far as cleaning I just hose mine off and dry it with a blower.


Tried doing that this morning and some of the product came off but none of the grease. I tried my simple auto cleaner and that did little for that either. I might try some motorcycle cleaner and really agitate stuff off and then grease everything again. I think it was over greased or something considering how much there is.


----------

